# [BSL] Four bitten in two separate dog attacks - WNDU-TV



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wndu.com/news/headlines/18390804.html&cid=0&ei=eLMdSOKmD4juyASh3cXQDw&usg=AFrqEzeXVDghKDJ0vsJqxtDB_ZM-j40OxA">Four bitten in two separate <b>dog</b> attacks</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WNDU-TV, IN -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>BSL(<b>breed</b> specific <b>legislation</b>)is plain racism. It is a shame people know nothing about the American Pitbull Terrier. The media loves to hype people up <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

